# Mikael Petrius



## Dodigago

We should do anything we can to get this guy in the summer.. He's like a young Doug Christie, hes even as athletic..Hes a awesome defender and very active..GSW doesn't really know what they have lol and they dont seem too high on him anymore...


Maybe we can get him for a Bobby Jackson and a 2nd rounder?


----------



## halfbreed

Yeah he is pretty inconsistant at this point. He was known as a defensive stopper when he came into the league, but when I see him play, all I really notice is him hucking up 3s. That being said, he has a lot of potential, and I doubt the Warriors will trade him for nothing. Not that Bobby Jackson is nothing, but they already have 2 PGs.


----------



## Twix

I like Petrius. But I don't know if Kings will be getting him. Especially since there's Mo Evans... :king:


----------



## D5

Like halfbreed said, Pietrus is very inconsistent but he can become a solid player. When he entered the league, he was known as a defensive stopper but since the hand-check rules have been re-enforced, he was forced to adjust his defense. Since Baron Davis has come, he looks much better and he looks to drive to the basket a lot more so he's still up in the air.


----------



## Bret

He won't be starting anytime as long as J-Rich is here. If I were the Warriors, I might use him as a trade bait for a solid center next year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I like Petrius. But I don't know if Kings will be getting him. Especially since there's Mo Evans... :king:


Yeah I think if we keep Evans we don't need to go after Evans. 

I think we need a center though. Tag was Petries biggest mistake I think. He's old and you could say he's fat too. Not good for the Kings team. 

Skinner is more of a power forward but could be used so maybe Petrie will go after a Center. You never know. :whoknows:


----------

